# Service und Support > Testforum >  Liste erstellen?

## Hvielemi

Blablaöm.nüdli, und zwar:

Nudeln
Zucker
Senf,
Majoran
Lakritze, gehackt 

öaldjyäöx k,
Guten Appetit.

Hm, wer kann helfen, wie man die Punkte vor jede Zeile kriegt?
Oder gar keine Punkte, oder gar 1. 2. 3. ...?

Ich hatte geschrieben:

[líst]Nudeln
Zucker
Senf,
Majoran
Lakritze, gehackt[/líst]

Und wenn ich schon frage, wie bekommt man einen Tabulator
oder eine einfache Tabelle hin, etwa für "Datum - PSA-Wert - VZ"

yölfiihg<öylljd
Hvielemi /Konrad

----------


## Heribert

Versuche es einfach mal im erweiterten Modus. Dabei hast Du ein erweitertes Menü, mit dem sogar Tabellen möglich sind.

Gruss Heribert

----------


## Hvielemi

> Versuche es einfach mal im erweiterten Modus.


*Danke,* 



lyicj
äylixjäx


oäxv

17



28



-7


Mit der Tabelle muss ich noch ein Wenig üüben,
die Zellen werden immer breiter, wenn ich was einfülle.

*Schnell noch'n Rezept:*

döanaelivjjv öln qöarjb:


KartoffelnGamberoniWrigleysreichlich PeperoniZimtAspartam 

öakfjg rtdihgldii 459 fi/gko hgdölfn.
Kdogj!

Keep calm & breathe
(Text auf Kotztüte von Vueling-Airlines)
Hvielemi

----------

